# The Fighter Collection Hangar



## Geedee (Jul 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2009)

Excellent stuff Gary, the Beaufighter looks like a real beauty.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 14, 2009)

Great shots Gary. In case you couldn't tell, I liked em all.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 14, 2009)

Great pic's, Gary. But, why do you mark them ??

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2009)

In-fricken creditble!!!!!!!!!!!

What is the plane that looks like the "Lafayette Escadrille" Indian head painted on it?


----------



## Coors9 (Jul 14, 2009)

That P-40 Is soooooooo Sweeeeetttt. Awesome pics. Maybe a Mohawk ???


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 14, 2009)

Great warbirds, great photos Gary! 

TO


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2009)

Outstanding shots, Gary...thanks for taking the time to grab 'em and post them here!

As I look at that shop, and thesweet projects in all the bays, I realize that I am seriously in the wrong business...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2009)

Did I spy a Curtiss Hawk with Dutch markings next to the Corsair? And thats a real early P-40! great shots!!


----------

